# Upper molar tooth removal cost/aftercare



## hopscotch bandit (1 November 2018)

The EDT looked at my horse yesterday and said that her upper molar is fractured with a visible split from top to bottom and food is being pushed up making the gap larger.  The long and short of it is that she is going in to the vets next week to have it extracted.  This was the earliest I could fit her in as my usual vet is away at the moment and he is the one that does teeth extractions.  I've upped her bute to two a day.  She must be incredibly stoic as I've been hacking her and not noticed any major change in her behavour.  I've been given a rough estimate by the EDT about possible costs (I mean possible not definite) and basically been blown away and extremely worried.  More than anything I am also extremely anxious about her going to the vets and having this treatment, the EDT says its way more involved that a wolf tooth removal for instance.

I have no idea how she has done this but she had no outward signs other than she has been dunking her hay a little more than usual and not eating up her feeds until I added a mix to her usual feed which is why I had the EDT look at her.  She was only seen in June by the vet for a routine teeth rasp and nothing was spotted then so I assume its happened in the time between.  No visible swelling (I thought a possible kick), no foul breath, no weight loss, no looking awkward eating - just a bit slower than normal.

Has anyone recently had a vet take out a molar and how much did it cost you? What aftercare did you have to have? I assume x-rays might need to be taken to see if there is any connection with other teeth which might bring the cost up higher.  Just after a ball park figure really.  She is not insured anymore.

Many thanks for any figures or reassurance you can give me.


----------



## JanetGeorge (1 November 2018)

I had one late 2016.  It was a badly displaced, loose 310 (allegedly) - cost around Â£1,000 and she had o go back 6 weeks later for additional treatment for diastema.  It was a total muck-up by my ex-vets (took them 6 months to find the problem although I kept asking them to look again because I KNEW there was a problem.)  The year before that I had one a bit more like yours - a back molar split into 4 - she probably bit hard n a stone.  That was about Â£900.  It ain't cheap!  Afterwards, mouth had to be flushed twice daily with salt water, and re-packed by vet twice over a 10 day period.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (1 November 2018)

JG - oh blimey.  Hopefully my vets will let me pay it in installments, but I think I can kiss goodbye to our holiday fund for next year.  At least my horse will be more comfortable thank goodness.  Don't know how I am going to get on if I have to flush her mouth out twice daily though, as I am at work for 6.45am.  The EDT did say there is no sinus involvement so that is good and that there wouldn't be a diastema either to wash out for the rest of her life.  Thank goodness I realized there was a problem.


----------



## Casey76 (1 November 2018)

A lot will depend on how old the horse is and how degraded the tooth and root is.

A simple procedure and the vet will be able to take the tooth out from the bottom (like a human extraction), but it is considerably more complicated if they have to go in through the side of the face and take the tooth from the top.

If the horse is old(er) and has shallower roots, then it is often the more simple procedure.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (1 November 2018)

Yes she's early 20's.  Thank you Casey.  Fingers crossed for an easier option.


----------



## Casey76 (1 November 2018)

hopscotch bandit said:



			Yes she's early 20's.  Thank you Casey.  Fingers crossed for an easier option.
		
Click to expand...

A fellow livery had one of her older horses upper molars out with standard sedation per the stable door a couple of weeks ago.  She is a vet herself, so there wasnâ€™t a vet/dentist coordination issue for the sedation.  The space was flushed with an antiseptic mouthwash twice a day using a large bore syringe, but she was back to riding him within 3 or so days.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 November 2018)

Have you seen the most recent episode of the Yorkshire Vet? Julian removed a molar from a elderly pony whilst it was sedated in its own field at home.


----------



## abbijay (1 November 2018)

I had 208 or 209 removed this summer. My EDT noticed a slight smell and identified it as the problem however it was not fractured. My usual vet did x-rays and we were referred on to 3 Counties for removal by a top guy (Neil, I forget his last name). My EDT was adamant that there were only a couple of people he would refer to so we ended up travelling around 100 miles for this. It was very quick and straightforward so I thought it was worth the trip, not like a friend of mine wheree the tooth ended up taking 3 days to remove by a less expert dentist/vet and costing a similar amount in inpatient fees. The removal was around Â£800 as a day case, I spent a further Â£450 on transport and then I'm not sure what my bill for xrays and after care was. I think my vet came out weekly to change the packing for about 4 weeks after. My horse pretty well bounced back and I was back riding 2 days later, out at dressage a fortnight later and has never looked back.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (1 November 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			Have you seen the most recent episode of the Yorkshire Vet? Julian removed a molar from a elderly pony whilst it was sedated in its own field at home.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Tiddlypom - I will see if I can watch this on catch up although I am extremely squeamish about teeth so I wlll watch most of it under the sofa throw.  Much as I love my horse and would stay with her for any other procedure I am mightly glad I'm just dropping her off for the day and going to work, I am very phobic when it comes to dentists.If it were my own tooth that needed extraction I would insist they knocked me over the head before hand with a heavy book!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (1 November 2018)

abbijay said:



			I had 208 or 209 removed this summer. My EDT noticed a slight smell and identified it as the problem however it was not fractured. My usual vet did x-rays and we were referred on to 3 Counties for removal by a top guy (Neil, I forget his last name). My EDT was adamant that there were only a couple of people he would refer to so we ended up travelling around 100 miles for this. It was very quick and straightforward so I thought it was worth the trip, not like a friend of mine wheree the tooth ended up taking 3 days to remove by a less expert dentist/vet and costing a similar amount in inpatient fees. The removal was around Â£800 as a day case, I spent a further Â£450 on transport and then I'm not sure what my bill for xrays and after care was. I think my vet came out weekly to change the packing for about 4 weeks after. My horse pretty well bounced back and I was back riding 2 days later, out at dressage a fortnight later and has never looked back.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the EDT said the vet would need to visit a few times afterwards.  I will do whatever is recommended. My friend mentioned this Neil bloke to me last night, we were all discussing dentists over a late night Baileys Coffee at the yard.  Darn insurance, I just thought given her age it wasn't worth insuring anymore when the exclusions start mounting up.  I wish I'd stuck with it now


----------



## hopscotch bandit (1 November 2018)

Casey76 said:



			A fellow livery had one of her older horses upper molars out with standard sedation per the stable door a couple of weeks ago.  She is a vet herself, so there wasnâ€™t a vet/dentist coordination issue for the sedation.  The space was flushed with an antiseptic mouthwash twice a day using a large bore syringe, but she was back to riding him within 3 or so days.
		
Click to expand...

I was under the impression the EDT and vet were going to do it 'together' but apparently its the vet doing it on his own.  I just hope its a simple case as much for my horse as for my purse strings.  It always makes me worry when I hear stories of so called dentists taking out teeth without a vet presence. I think unless they are very loose in an old pony with minimal roots then the very least you would need is pain relief and of course EDT's can sedate or give painkillers.  I just keeping thinking it must hurt so much, I feel so very sorry for the old girl and so glad that I listened to the Reiki lady and my own convictions as she totally convinced me there was a problem, believe what you will.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (1 November 2018)

hopscotch bandit said:



			I was under the impression the EDT and vet were going to do it 'together' but apparently its the vet doing it on his own.  I just hope its a simple case as much for my horse as for my purse strings.  It always makes me worry when I hear stories of so called dentists taking out teeth without a vet presence. I think unless they are very loose in an old pony with minimal roots then the very least you would need is pain relief and of course EDT's can't sedate or give painkillers. Bet your friend is glad she is a vet and could do it all herself. I just keeping thinking it must hurt so much, I feel so very sorry for the old girl and so glad that I listened to the Reiki lady and my own convictions as she totally convinced me there was a problem, believe what you will.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hopscotch bandit (1 November 2018)

The EDT has also suggested I clean my horses front teeth with a stiff brush as she has slight gingivitis or the horse equivalent.  The vet did mention something about this before but I assumed if I stopped the mints/liquorice I use for neck stretches that might have been enough. Bought a toothbrush at lunchtime from Poundland (luckily they are the only shop that seem to do firm toothbrushes now).  

The EDT suggested Hibiscrub well diluted with water.  I was wondering if I could use diluted minty mouthwash to give her a more pleasant association, some brands have the same ingredient Chlorhexidine Gluconate which is also present in hibiscrub and I think this would be preferable to a soapy hibiscrub however much diluted.  He didn't say no to my idea when I suggested mouthwash but he wasn't totlly sure what the ingredients were of mouthwash. I'm sure she would be more agreeable to this as I don't want to make it an unpleasant experience.   Its just to get rid of the grass/feed which is stuck between the front top and bottom teeth.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 November 2018)

HB, if you're squeamish then maybe don't watch the episode. There's quite a lot of force involved, the tooth didn't want to come out. Before the extraction, the pony had been dropping weight due to the pain. All came good in the end.

Whichever vet you use to do the procedure, it would be fine to ask them beforehand what might be involved, how much it is likely to cost, and what complications there could be. I don't insure my horses either, and my vets are happy to discuss things in advance so I can be braced for the aftercare and the bill. They know I am not trying to cut corners, but equally I don't want unnecessary stuff done.


----------



## DirtyCob (1 November 2018)

Do you know which tooth? My mare had 309 out. All being well you should get change out of Â£1k. 

Our experience was not straightforward and we ended up maxing insurance. 

I had no indication from my girl she was in any pain. No quidding, difficulty bitting... Nothing.  

If the extraction goes well the aftercare won't be too bad. Mainly keeping an eye for infection. 

My girl did develop sinusitis which was awful to deal with... And at this time of year. But im told we were particularly unlucky and our problems are rare. 

Good luck. Shows routine care is so important


----------



## ester (1 November 2018)

I've known a couple of oldies keep fractured teeth in if there were no indications of pain/considered too risky given their age. 

I genuinely don't know what my decision would be without noticeable pain or loss of condition, teeth seem to divide opinion amongst professionals a lot, we have some dodgy ones but my very experienced and well regarded dentist would leave them well alone and said removing (on the basis of likely not enough left to fill) would cause more problems than it would solve. Vet that saw him (not my usual) woud have erred on removal.
Conversley another oldie + qualified dentist he wanted fractured tooth removed, vet said not to.


----------



## paddy555 (1 November 2018)

one of my oldies had an upper molar out recently. Vet did it in the stable at home. He is a horse vet and horse dentist. The whole thing went very well, horse was back eating that evening. Vet told me I could flush it out for a few days but in view of the difficulty in handing the horse that was not going to happen. He told me that in the past they had had repeat visits to see the horse again but had decided they were probably not necessary for an upper molar. I was told to keep an eye on it for infection etc. Hopefully yours will work as easily.


----------



## ester (1 November 2018)

maybe uppers are better, I think ours is a lower- it's a while since we discussed.


----------



## Lovethebeach (1 November 2018)

Upper molar removed 2 weeks ago - next to furthest back one - sorry don't know numbering system. 14 years mare, tooth fractured into 4 and partly displaced outwards into cheek (came back off loan with it). Sedated in her stable and vet took out each part starting with the smallest 1st, took about 10 mins max, mouth well flushed, 5 days AB's for cut cheek and told no flushing necessary. Ate her tea 3 hours later with no problems and finished hay net overnight. Total cost including AB's and sedation, visit etc Â£102, actual extraction Â£40, had 2 vets and an intern, the senior vet did the extraction, the younger one was the one I called out to check swelling on her face in the first place and intern learning I suppose  . Must admit I was in a panic over cost when I knew she had to have extraction so was really pleasantly surprised.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (2 November 2018)

ester said:



			maybe uppers are better, I think ours is a lower- it's a while since we discussed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he said it drains easier being an upper so hopefully less aftercare involved as in Paddy 555's case.


----------



## ester (2 November 2018)

ah yes that makes sense


----------



## hopscotch bandit (2 November 2018)

ester said:



			I've known a couple of oldies keep fractured teeth in if there were no indications of pain/considered too risky given their age.

I genuinely don't know what my decision would be without noticeable pain or loss of condition, teeth seem to divide opinion amongst professionals a lot, we have some dodgy ones but my very experienced and well regarded dentist would leave them well alone and said removing (on the basis of likely not enough left to fill) would cause more problems than it would solve. Vet that saw him (not my usual) woud have erred on removal.
Conversley another oldie + qualified dentist he wanted fractured tooth removed, vet said not to.
		
Click to expand...

I think its because its split right up the middle and food is getting in between the split and pulling each half outwards thus I assume pulling on the gums and inflaming them.  So its not something that can be left, also it must be extremely painful although you wouldn't think so to watch the feed bucket go down.  The water bucket was absolutely stuffed with hay after 20 mins last night where a good old dunking session had taken place despite me really giving the net a good soaking and breaking up and shaking the hay as much as I can before I put it in the haybar.

I am so glad I listened to the Horse communicator/Reiki lady, she said my horse was practically begging her to tell me to get the dentist out pronto.  Don't know if you believe in this stuff but I think its too much of a coincidence, you could'nt tell any outward signs of discomfort by eating the net and the water had just been changed and stable mucked out prior to her arrival so no lucky guess by looking in the bucket for dunked hay.


----------



## AandK (2 November 2018)

My 28yo has had a couple of molar teeth removed.  One was a fratured tooth that had started to wobble, removed by the vet under standing sedation.  The other was just a wobbly tooth, removed by EDT, again under sedation.


----------

